# Sticky  Special Coverage - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020) #N202299080



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Bulletin Information
Bulletin Title: #N202299080 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 28, 2020)
Bulletin Type: Campaign
Bulletin Category: Special Coverage
Applies To: Engine Mechanical*

_So far I have seen letters from __2011_ _through_ _2015__, but I would assume that it goes to 2016. If someone can get a copy of the actual bulletin, I would like to add it here._



























The diaphragm they are referring to is the (PCV) vacuum regulator on the valve (camshaft) cover, the round portion on the rear driver side of the valve cover. The actual PCV valve causing the issue (there are two of them) is the orange nipple you may have read about located in the intake manifold. Read more below. This fix you will more than likely only be temporary. When the leak allows the crankcase to become over pressurized again, it may blow the regulator out again and/or the front crank seal, and/or cause oil to start to blow by possibly including out the valve cover, the oil pan , CPASV seals and other areas. Or you might be one of the lucky ones and it will hold. Roughly $75 and minimal time and effort is cheap insurance. I've had mine installed for some time now and have no more issues.

Remember the vacuum PCV valve is in the intake. The boost PCV valve is at the turbo.

*Probably more than you'll ever want to know about the PCV failure, collateral damage and fixes:

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained*
*Cruzekits.com*
How-To: Replace the Valve/Camshaft Cover (1.4L Turbo)
How-To: Remove 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Intake Manifold
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V1 Install
How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2.1 Install
How-To: Install the CruzeKits.com V3 PCV Fix Kit
How-To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals
How-To: 1.4L Gen 1 front crankshaft seal replacement
How-To: Charge pipe clean - up.
PCV Fix Kit Maintenance
CruzeKits.com PCV Check Valve Disassembled


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added the actual Bulletin. for some reason Chevrolet is calling the PCV vacuum regulator a PCV valve. Is this a gimmick to get more vehicles in to fix a symptom and then charge more to fix the actual issue?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Added the actual Bulletin. for some reason Chevrolet is calling the PCV vacuum regulator a PCV valve. Is this a gimmick to get more vehicles in to fix a symptom and them charge more to fix the actual issue?


Or they're just actually that stupid and don't know what the root cause is and Xtreme is a genius. Both of which could be true or false.


----------



## nrj0122 (Sep 16, 2020)

can you post a pdf of the back of the recall form (part you fill out and give to dealer)- I lost mine and want to turn this into dealer- thanks ahead of time


----------



## nrj0122 (Sep 16, 2020)

I had mine fixed already actually but now caused a secondary problem I think - code P0442- small evap leak. Should this repair already paid for taken care of this small evap leak or would this be considered new issue? (I don;t want to have to pay repair againif should of been fixed with original problem) thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

nrj0122 said:


> can you post a pdf of the back of the recall form (part you fill out and give to dealer)- I lost mine and want to turn this into dealer- thanks ahead of time


That is the third picture.


----------



## nrj0122 (Sep 16, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> That is the third picture.


yes I see this, but in the pdf file you posted > the back of page 4 which has the info I need to fill in and is the actual 'Reimbursement form' is not there. So what I did was take a screen shot of the image of that form you posted above and filled out, but dealership said they could not accept that and need the actual form (not a snapshot of it off the internet. So I was hoping you could rescan or repost that backside of document and reupload to this post. I did call GM number listed on bottom of page 4 with no help as they were not able to send me an electronic copy of this same form and stated I need to go back to local GM dealer and work with one of their "Experience Managers" to help resolve this issue.....So I'm going to do that unless again someone here can repost that form...thanks again for any help ahead of time.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The back of the reimbursement form is blank. Sounds like they’re jerking you around there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

nrj0122 said:


> yes I see this, but in the pdf file you posted > the back of page 4 which has the info I need to fill in and is the actual 'Reimbursement form' is not there. So what I did was take a screen shot of the image of that form you posted above and filled out, but dealership said they could not accept that and need the actual form (not a snapshot of it off the internet. So I was hoping you could rescan or repost that backside of document and reupload to this post. I did call GM number listed on bottom of page 4 with no help as they were not able to send me an electronic copy of this same form and stated I need to go back to local GM dealer and work with one of their "Experience Managers" to help resolve this issue.....So I'm going to do that unless again someone here can repost that form...thanks again for any help ahead of time.


It will be no earlier than Saturday for me to be able to scan this into a pdf. When I can, I will repost it. My guess is that they think you should have received this in the mail yourself and it would not be a picture copy. Just a way to "jerk" you around as Thebigzeus said.


----------



## nrj0122 (Sep 16, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> It will be no earlier than Saturday for me to be able to scan this into a pdf. When I can, I will repost it. My guess is that they think you should have received this in the mail yourself and it would not be a picture copy. Just a way to "jerk" you around as Thebigzeus said.


that would be awesome- thanks!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PDF of the form attached


----------



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

Quick question on this. If I am already having the pcv leak problem, can I just use the DIY pcv fix? Or would I need to replace the camshaft cover as well now? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Both if you’re already having issues.


----------



## Huskers (Feb 4, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Both if you’re already having issues.


Thanks for the quick reply!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Huskers said:


> Quick question on this. If I am already having the pcv leak problem, can I just use the DIY pcv fix? Or would I need to replace the camshaft cover as well now? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Pull the plasic cosmetic cover off the engine, and with it running, place you finger over the hole on the round vacuum regulator. Do you feel air blowing out, then yes both, otherwise you may get away with just the fixkit.


----------



## ecodriver (Jul 25, 2020)

I also received this letter, and took it to my dealer. Am now waiting on Chevy for the reimbursement from when it failed at 98,000 miles.

Odd and coincidentally, the PCV has now failed for the second time, about 30,000 miles later, and now I am past the 120,000 mile coverage limit.

I may want to employ this DIY fixit of which you speak, to prevent a 3rd fail.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ecodriver said:


> I also received this letter, and took it to my dealer. Am now waiting on Chevy for the reimbursement from when it failed at 98,000 miles.
> 
> Odd and coincidentally, the PCV has now failed for the second time, about 30,000 miles later, and now I am past the 120,000 mile coverage limit.
> 
> I may want to employ this DIY fixit of which you speak, to prevent a 3rd fail.


Cruzekits.com


----------



## Whiten11 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi. I've had this fail multiple times, but never took the time to really address the issue until earlier this year when I replaced both the camshaft cover and the PCV valve via a CruzeKits mod. All good now. However, I had paid for this exact repair a couple of years earlier and managed to get reimbursed for this.

Looking back through my records I realized I actually paid for this a third (!) time in 2016. Is it too late to get reimbursed for this repair given that I have already filed for and received a reimbursement for the 2018 'fix'? In summary:

2016: camshaft valve cover replaced (not reimbursed because I forgot about it)
2018: camshaft valve cover replaced (reimbursed through special coverage warranty)
2020: camshaft valve cover replaced and CruzeKits mod installed (not reimbursable due to >120k miles)


----------



## Whiten11 (Dec 23, 2020)

Whiten11 said:


> Hi. I've had this fail multiple times, but never took the time to really address the issue until earlier this year when I replaced both the camshaft cover and the PCV valve via a CruzeKits mod. All good now. However, I had paid for this exact repair a couple of years earlier and managed to get reimbursed for this.
> 
> Looking back through my records I realized I actually paid for this a third (!) time in 2016. Is it too late to get reimbursed for this repair given that I have already filed for and received a reimbursement for the 2018 'fix'? In summary:
> 
> ...


 Just an update for anyone that happens to come across this: I submitted a second set of reimbursement paperwork for the 2016 'fix' I had. Dealer sent me the check today!


----------



## jtpmonster (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello, I seem to be having this same issue on my 2015MY, 58k miles. First thing I did after seeing the check engine light was check the plugs and coils, everything looked fine. Then I stumbled upon this thread and am 99% sure this is what the issue is. Engine has a rough idle around 800-900 rpm, but no misfire under acceleration. The engine does seem to be in a reduced power mode also although I have not seen it on the display. 

Since I unhooked the battery to check plugs, the CEL is gone but the issue is still there. After a couple key cycles it should reappear. My plant is to go through some key cycles untilt he CEL is present and then get it scanned to see the code. If the code is consistent with the one in the service bulletin, I would like to fix it myself to avoid the dealership wait times and hassle, but I am unsure if I will be able to get reimbursed. I could have received the letter before, but since the issue has just happened it could have been tossed in the trash because it was un-needed. 
*
My questions:*

Can someone link to the service bulletin for a 2015MY cruze?
Will the reimbursement form cover a DIY repair or does it have to be done by a dealer?
What VIN ranges are eligible for reimbursement for a 2015MY if anyone knows?
I also plan on calling my dealer to see if my powertrain warranty (5yr/60k) is still valid and also if the service bulletin applies to my vehicles which would extend the powertrain warranty. I figured I might as well ask in here in because there could be a lot of knowledge about cruze's on this forum that a dealer wouldn't have.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jtpmonster said:


> Hello, I seem to be having this same issue on my 2015MY, 58k miles. First thing I did after seeing the check engine light was check the plugs and coils, everything looked fine. Then I stumbled upon this thread and am 99% sure this is what the issue is. Engine has a rough idle around 800-900 rpm, but no misfire under acceleration. The engine does seem to be in a reduced power mode also although I have not seen it on the display.
> 
> Since I unhooked the battery to check plugs, the CEL is gone but the issue is still there. After a couple key cycles it should reappear. My plant is to go through some key cycles untilt he CEL is present and then get it scanned to see the code. If the code is consistent with the one in the service bulletin, I would like to fix it myself to avoid the dealership wait times and hassle, but I am unsure if I will be able to get reimbursed. I could have received the letter before, but since the issue has just happened it could have been tossed in the trash because it was un-needed.
> 
> ...


Call the phone number listed on the form above. That is the only one that I know of.


----------



## dotto (Jul 24, 2018)

Got this letter year ago or so, went into dealership, and they wouldn't fix cause I was over the mileage. Even though I had all my receipts showing multiple fixes for this


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

dotto said:


> Got this letter year ago or so, went into dealership, and they wouldn't fix cause I was over the mileage. Even though I had all my receipts showing multiple fixes for this


I have a 2014 with 66k miles. My valve cover went bad, again, about a month ago. I called GM Customer Svc directly - not the dealer - and spent close to an hour with a rep. He checked my VIN, etc and confirmed that it was covered under the recall even though I had it replaced at the dealer once before. The GM service rep contacted the dealer directly and gave the approval over the phone. I took it in the next morning and it was replaced on the spot.


----------

